# Honda foreman electric start



## Patchal (Feb 27, 2012)

Having some issues getting the electric start working changed the battery and solenoid checked fuses still nothing thanks for your help.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Have you tested the starter?


----------



## Patchal (Feb 27, 2012)

That's the problem thanks


----------

